

Hardware Reverse Engineering Course - geographomics
http://security.cs.rpi.edu/courses/hwre-spring2014/

======
userbinator
"rpi.edu" is the domain for Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, and is unrelated
to the Raspberry Pi. That had me puzzled for a moment... although I suppose
RE'ing one of those would be interesting to do in a course.

------
spacebug
Does any one know about more courses like this?

~~~
azonenberg
We tried to record a few lectures but had technical difficulties with audio
quality, they were totally garbage so they didn't get posted.

To my knowledge this is the only course of its kind that has ever been taught,
I had to write all of the slides from scratch since I couldn't find any
lecture notes to base mine on.

Sadly I've graduated and moved on to other things, but am still actively
working in the field (see my recent conference talk
[https://recon.cx/2015/slides/recon2015-18-andrew-
zonenberg-F...](https://recon.cx/2015/slides/recon2015-18-andrew-zonenberg-
From-Silicon-to-Compiler.pdf))

------
jwise0
Any answers to quiz 9? The best I got:

H4 vf n QENZ; W3 vf na FQ pneq; C2 ybbxf yvxr WGNT; H2 vf ANAQ synfu; H5 vf na
nccyvpngvba cebprffbe; H13 vf n iert; abg fher jung H1 vf

~~~
hackmeme
You are probably looking at wrong quiz.quiz 9 is pcb reverse engineering

~~~
jwise0
That was, in fact, quiz 9. I have ROT13ed my answers to avoid spoilers.

------
jradd
This is GREAT!

